# For smart people only



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

See if you can figure out what these words have in common. 

1 Banana
2 Dresser
3 Grammar
4 Potato
5 Revive
6 Uneven
7 Assess


Are you peeking or have you already given up?

Give it another try. Look at each word carefully.

(You'll kick yourself when you discover the answer.)
This Is Cool.


















Answer: No, it is not that they all have at least 2 double letters. 

Answer: 

In all of the words listed, if you take the first letter, place it at the end of the word, and then spell the word backwards, it will be the same word.
Did you figure it out?


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah i didn't get it

i'm not smart


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya

It is great, but um   I am currently kicking myself  .

Louj


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

When I read the tittle, I thought "well that counts me out!"

Lorna (who didn't get it)


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I didnt get it either


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I didnt get it either    maybe i shouldnt have admitted to that


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i got it straight away    

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn, I got the double letters thing  . . . .


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

another   here


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Got it


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I got the double letter thing straight off then realised that was probably too easy so then thought it probably had something to do with anagrams or palindromes and then it was really easy... actually the last one gave it away for me. 

C~x <------Smartypants and smug about it...


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I got it! xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Nope i never got it  

Good though


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Welldone to those people that got it.

I didn't  

Sharon xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I got it but then I am freakily good at wordy things and can always spot the amount of letters in those hidden letter things .. apparently it means your brain works in a different way or something .. think it must have bypassed the maths side of my brain tho totally  

Cat x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

can i just say to the people who got it


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You can hun


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

amazing! I actually got it!    have amazed myself...think i better have a lie down!  
pobby x


----------

